# Kangaroo



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on the kangaroo? I was browsing the photo gallery and stumbled across a couple of pictures. I can't find any other info on it. The cost,more pictures,etc... This is what we need for the golf cart ! Looks like the 25rss may have to go....or just have 2!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin

Info just seems to be trickling in on these. I know that at least one member has actually purchased one, so I'm sure we will know more soon.

We have our big Fall RV show here in Portland next weekend, so maybe...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's some pictures but for the life of me I don't understand why you want to go camping with them...



















Cheers,

Reverie


----------



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

Looked at one today. Same basic floor plan as a 25RSS but dinnet and couch are reversed. Large Toy area in front with side loading door and ramp. Area also has fold up bed looks to be about queen size. I think a golf cart would fit no problem. Looked at it at Eastbay RV in Pachco CA.


----------



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

The Mrs. here of Kargoroo Prototype #2 . . . We'd LOVE to post some pics (though they'll never be as funny as the ones shown already!), BUT we live in Southern California, Ventura area, and we can't get reservations anywhere to take it out. We'll do our best to get some up soon. We're told that an ATC would max the trailer, but we were just looking to transport mountain bikes and have a place to keep them safe and out of the weather (like the hail we had in Idaho.) We're used to Sequoia and Kings Canyon-type campgrounds with lots of space and surrounded by trees (great with the tent trailer we're leaving behind), so it's harder to have to go to the parking-lot-style RV campgrounds if we want hookups. It's all give-and-take. Anyway, we're thrilled with the Kargoroo Floor Plan. I'd like to meet the person who came up with the idea!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Here's some pictures but for the life of me I don't understand why you want to go camping with them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMBO


----------

